# [SOLVED] Disabled firewall still blocking certain connections?



## Michael2666 (Nov 20, 2011)

So I've been having a problem the past couple weeks. I got Battlefield 3 when it came out and was able to play for a couple days. Then I kept getting error after error with not being able to connect to the EA online server. I've done everything from disabling my windows firewall AND my router firewall, forwarding all the necessary ports, and any other fixes on threads I've come across on Google. I eventually gave up and kept playing other games.

Then a friend got me into a game called League of Legends. Turns out my internet connection is VERY unstable on it (very long wait times for connecting after putting in my account information all the way to choosing my character for the game) making it unplayable over 75% of the time. Tried disabling all my firewalls again, port forwarding. Nothing really helped, so I just lived with the extremely long wait time since once I got in the actual game it ran fine.

After that I came across the free shooter Alliance of Valiant arms on Steam. This was today and it, just like League of Legends, has horrible connection when trying to join a server, or choose my inventory of weapons. This is where I figured I need to get some professional guidance, which this site seems to be really helpful.

I tried contacting my ISP (Shaw) and the guy I spoke to said that it's nothing to do with their end as he has the same router and can run battlefield 3 fine.

The reason I'm thinking it's a firewall is because when I tried a ping test to LA (League of Legends' server was hosted there) it said it couldn't continue cause of a firewall.. Now this computer is no older then 1-2 months and I haven't touched any firewall software online.

If anyone has any ideas please feel free to share.

Thanks in advance
Michael2666


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Disabled firewall still blocking certain connections?*

Hi and welcome to TSF!
What type of Internet connection do you have (cable, DSL etc.)?


----------



## Michael2666 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Disabled firewall still blocking certain connections?*

I'm not really sure.. DSL sounds like it's correct. But it could be cable for all I know seeing as how there's a cable that goes into what looks like an old TV jack for cable in my wall. My ISP is shaw if that helps any


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Disabled firewall still blocking certain connections?*

Ok. Do a bandwidth test of your connection by going to Pcpitstop. Try both upload and download connections. Also, try a regular connection speedtest by going to Speedtest.net.


----------



## Michael2666 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Disabled firewall still blocking certain connections?*

bandwidth test: 
*Last Result:*
Download Speed: *17852* kbps (2231.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *1929* kbps (241.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
Latency: *106* ms

speedtest:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1619997153.png


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Disabled firewall still blocking certain connections?*

Hmm, those speeds are pretty good.
Have you tried power cycling your modem and router?


----------



## Michael2666 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Disabled firewall still blocking certain connections?*

Not sure what that is. I think it might have something to do with p2p (peer2peer) and my ISPs shared network. Just throwing that out there.

How do I "power cycle"? 

Ps. My modem is my router


----------



## Michael2666 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Disabled firewall still blocking certain connections?*

So I googled power cycliing. That's not at all the problem (though I've done it anyway) . Some games are perfectly fine online. Work without problems. But half of them at least that I've tried just have really really unstable connections. My friend just got banned for a week from a game because of the connection I have to that one game.. It's just ridiculous..


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Disabled firewall still blocking certain connections?*

What is the exact make and model of the router? Also, are you connected to the router via a wired or wireless connection?


----------



## Michael2666 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Disabled firewall still blocking certain connections?*

It's a CISCO DPC3825 and wired.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Disabled firewall still blocking certain connections?*

Do you have other devices connected to the router? If so, are they functioning fine or do they experience the same problem?


----------



## Michael2666 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Disabled firewall still blocking certain connections?*

No devices unless you mean other computers. If that is what you meant, I tried on my moms laptop and it had the same problem.


----------



## Michael2666 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Disabled firewall still blocking certain connections?*

Problem solved, switched isps. Thanks for the responses though.


----------

